# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Novedades (Lukan)!!

## Lukan

Novedades en OUTLET Mágico!!


Los gastos de envío incluídos en el precio!!!


-  (nuevo)*  micro-psiquico 30€*  
Un efecto impresionante, sin mangas que oculten nada, se puede hacer en verano y en invierno. 
Un espectador enrosca una tuerca en un tornillo más o menos hasta la mitad, y luego tú lo sujetas con la punta de tus dedos. El público puede ver todo el tiempo tus manos vacías. Repentinamente, la tuerca empieza a girar, se desenrosca del tornillo y termina saliéndose de él por completo. Parece como si algún poder fantasmal estuviese desatornillando la tuerca.
• No usa enganches, hook-ups, complicados en el cuerpo. 

• Se puede repetir en forma inmediata las veces que quieras. 

• Es totalmente examinable, antes y después del efecto. 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/micro-psi...is-p-6721.html



-(nuevo)* Poker Converter 15€*
Efecto para close up de cartomagia, impresionante!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoryQ6a3j84


-(nuevo)*Publicidad 3D de Henry Evans* *15€*
 Efectazo para empezar cualquier rutina de cartomagia de la manera más mágica!! http://www.tiendamagia.com/publicida...ns-p-4518.html



-(nuevo)*Baraja Máster de Marc Oberon* *25€* 
*Baraja calidad Bicycle*
Una baraja con la que se podrán realizar cientos de efectos y poder olvidarte o mas bien trabajar más tranquilo con tu baraja mnemónica.
 Esta baraja tiene la característica de poder encontrar con lan solo un corte la carta pensada por un espectador. 
Y en el dvd te enseña a realizar otros efectos con esta baraja como la carta camaleón o convertir esta baraja en una Brainwave!!
Más de 60€ en tiendas!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopUQXSFYnA




-(nuevo)* Anillo Mercurio *   *13€* 
talla 18 y 19. El mago muestra un anillo que pasa de un dedo a otro de manera muy limpia y mágica!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=CkitpgV_GkE






-(nuevo)* 10 Cortes exactos de Henry Evans*  *25€*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN6WJTtsjLw& 



-(nuevo)*Digital Deception de Marc Oberon *  * 20€*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Eu5pz4BkSM



-(nuevo)*Blink duplication*, efectazo de cartomagia!! *17€*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLUo3k9IsNY 



-(nuevo)*The Kaylor Option con DVD* y gimmick en negro - Jeff Kaylor & Michael Ammar. *18€*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Lx7_zAiS0
OFERTA!!* Y si quieres probar el BlackOut , TKO y BlackOut por sólo 25€!!* 
Blackout  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E6g05csQ50





-(nuevo)*Mental Power Ball Electronic por 30€.* 
Entre un grupo de espectadores esconden uno de ellos una bola negra que el mago detecta siempre!! quién la tiene y en qué mano la esconde. Fantástico juego de mentalismo con dispositivo electrónico. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAvw3xNcO8  La bola de este juego es más bonita y más grande, es una versión mejorada del video.




-*Aguja a través del mazo, 9€.* 
Atraviesa visiblemente un mazo de cartas con una aguja de coser perfectamente examinable sin atravesar ninguna de las cartas que hay en el interior del estuche!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXF4KTAWUKU



Y más ofertas y artículos si no tienes mucha prisa!! Pregunta por privado.


Ya sabéis, quien este interesado en algo que me envíe un mensaje privado, llegan más rápido que los mensajes en el hilo.

Pues esas son las cosas que vendo. Todo en perfectísimo estado, la mayoría son nuevos. Cualquier duda preguntadla sin problemas,por mensaje privado.

Algunos juegos ya se han vendido, pero si los quieres o te interesan otros, dímelo y es posible que te los pueda conseguir a muy buen precio!!

Ah! gastos de envío por correo ordinario incluidos, preferible transferencia o paypal, contrarreembolso se le añade lo que cobra correos por los giros que creo que son unos 4€ aprox.

Ofertas y descuentos para quien compre varias cosas! 

No dudéis en preguntar lo que sea u ofrecer, la oferta está a la vuelta de la esquina, jejeje!! Y si estáis buscando algo y no lo tengo decídmelo, quizá os lo pueda conseguir!

*
ACEPTO CAMBIO Y ESCUCHO OFERTAS!!!*
Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Superrebajaaass!!! =D

----------


## Lukan

Siguen en venta! resubida...

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos Mental Power Ball Electronic y el Interlace!!  Gracias!! =)

----------


## charlygs

Todo muy correcto, ya tengo en casa lo que te pedí ha sido muy rápido, encantado de hacer negocios contigo!!!, un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Me alegro Charlygs!! Un placer igualmente. Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Novedades!!!

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos Minimax y Flightcase! =D

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

novedades como Digital Deception y 10 cortes exactos de Henry Evans!!

----------


## Lukan

Y el bloc Tommy Pad! =)

----------


## Moñiño

Debido a lo que he leido en otro hilo de Iban, y como me esta pasando parecido (pero en otro foro) quiero dejar bien claro que Lukan es una persona responsable y de fiar como vendedor. el trato que he tenido con él, las ventas e intercambios, las dudas y preguntas, han sido con un trato cordial y de primera. Corriendo los tiempos que corren, me parece importante añadir este tipo de comentarios en los que vendemos y compramos habitualmente cosas en el foro. Salutres.

----------


## -Picas-

Hola Lukan, intenté enviarte un MP pero me dice que tu bandeja de entrada está llena. Cuando puedas haz un "huequecillo"  :Wink1:  

Me interesa "10 cortes exactos", gracias!

----------


## Lukan

Bandeja con hueco!! jejeje ... de momento =P

----------


## -Picas-

Necesito un Hueco! jeje

----------


## Lukan

> Debido a lo que he leido en otro hilo de Iban, y como me esta pasando parecido (pero en otro foro) quiero dejar bien claro que Lukan es una persona responsable y de fiar como vendedor. el trato que he tenido con él, las ventas e intercambios, las dudas y preguntas, han sido con un trato cordial y de primera. Corriendo los tiempos que corren, me parece importante añadir este tipo de comentarios en los que vendemos y compramos habitualmente cosas en el foro. Salutres.


Muchas gracias Moñino!! no había leído tu comentario jeje XP  , Lo mismo digo para ti que conste en acta!!

----------


## Lukan

*se duplicó el mensaje*

----------


## Lukan

Novedad Publicidad 3D de Henry Evans

----------


## Lukan

Añadido siempre 6 en billetes y Anillo mercurio!! Escena y de cerca!!  :117:

----------


## Lukan

Mental power ball vendida!!  Gracias!!

----------


## Lukan

Baraja Master de Marc Oberon añadida a la lista!!

----------


## Lukan

Siempre 6 y tomy pad vendidos. Añadido converter, efecto de cartomagia.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

editado para limpiar la lista de los artículos vendidos. Venga que hay efectos maravillosos, de magia de cerca, de cartomagia, mentalismo!! jejeje

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

resubo... que lo tengo abandonao... jejeje

----------


## Lukan

Ya están aquí las rebajas de navidad!! =P Todo rebajado!!

----------


## charlygs

hola amigo la lista del principio del hilo está actualizada verdad, igual estoy interesado en alguna cosilla, un saludooo

----------


## Lukan

Hola, sí está actualizada. Si te interesa algo me lo dices, me mandas un mp, sin problemas  :Wink1: 

Un saludo!!

----------


## Lukan

Vendido Converter! Gracias!!

Un saludo!

----------


## mayorga

Buenas tardes,estoy interesado en algunos juegos como la baraja master,mental power ball y blink duplication,a cuanto me lo puedes dejar,gracias,jcmayorga2@yahoo.es

----------


## Lukan

te envío un mp

----------


## Lukan

Interlace vendido! Gracias.

----------


## Lukan

Añadido Publicidad 3D de Henry Evans

----------


## Lukan

Xtension vendido! Muchas gracias!! =)

----------


## Lukan

reflotiiingg!! =)

----------


## Lukan

Alguna cosica queda por ahí... Tengo que hacer caja para juguetes nuevos que estamos preparando un bombazooo jejejee

----------


## Lukan

Añadido Micro Psiquico. De alta calidad

----------


## Pesuke

Tienes un Mp
Me interesa el pack tko + black out y el micro psiquico.


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

----------


## Lukan

Ya me dirás, amigo  :Wink1:

----------


## Kike69

buenas lukan quisiera saber si el anillo mercurio viene con rutina o video y el blink duplicacion igual.gracias

----------


## Lukan

mp enviado

----------


## Lukan

pues ahí seguimos con algunas cosillas

----------

